# Pros and Cons of a Skid Steer, Tractor, etc.



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I figure this is a good place to ask these...I'm a newbie still gathering information on the whole snow plowing industry, and I have questions about "heavy equipment"...

What are the pros and cons of a skid steer or tractor versus a truck? I mean, I can see the obvious points like maneuverability and the ability to stack higher, but what else? At what point do you say "A skid steer would work better than a truck here."? And lastly, if you're cleaning up a commercial lot with one of these, is that included in your plowing agreement or is it more of an "extra service" type thing?

Sorry for all the questions. Like I said, I'm gathering information...


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rico T.;1246785 said:


> Well, I figure this is a good place to ask these...I'm a newbie still gathering information on the whole snow plowing industry, and I have questions about "heavy equipment"...
> 
> What are the pros and cons of a skid steer or tractor versus a truck? I mean, I can see the obvious points like maneuverability and the ability to stack higher, but what else? At what point do you say "A skid steer would work better than a truck here."? And lastly, if you're cleaning up a commercial lot with one of these, is that included in your plowing agreement or is it more of an "extra service" type thing?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Like I said, I'm gathering information...


If all your accounts are in the same area, I would use a skid (2 speed). As far as "cleaning-up", I would say that would be your hourly charge. If its a bid job, make sure you put in that the lot will be cleared unless there are obsticles (cars etc) in the way. If this occurs, extra charges will be applied for a "return clean-up" or just have it in your bid to cover it. Thats what we do but most of our accounts are by the hour. Trucks are good for longer runs. Its really what type lots/accounts you have. Apartment complex-skid, access roads-truck, big open lot-tractor with a pusher. IMO. Hope this helps


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Xforce 1;1246882 said:


> If all your accounts are in the same area, I would use a skid (2 speed). As far as "cleaning-up", I would say that would be your hourly charge. If its a bid job, make sure you put in that the lot will be cleared unless there are obsticles (cars etc) in the way. If this occurs, extra charges will be applied for a "return clean-up" or just have it in your bid to cover it. Thats what we do but most of our accounts are by the hour. Trucks are good for longer runs. Its really what type lots/accounts you have. Apartment complex-skid, access roads-truck, big open lot-tractor with a pusher. IMO. Hope this helps


So if distance is a concern, where do you draw the line? If your lots are 10 mins. apart by truck, are you better off plowing with a truck vs a skid or tractor?


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

Xforce 1;1246882 said:


> If all your accounts are in the same area, I would use a skid (2 speed). As far as "cleaning-up", I would say that would be your hourly charge. If its a bid job, make sure you put in that the lot will be cleared unless there are obsticles (cars etc) in the way. If this occurs, extra charges will be applied for a "return clean-up" or just have it in your bid to cover it. Thats what we do but most of our accounts are by the hour. Trucks are good for longer runs. Its really what type lots/accounts you have. Apartment complex-skid, access roads-truck, big open lot-tractor with a pusher. IMO. Hope this helps


Thanks for the reply; good information! :salute: Now, you provided the examples of an apartment complex and an access road, and I completely understand the reasoning on both of those. However, when doing an open lot, what benefit(s) does a tractor offer over a truck?

EDIT: I would also be interested in an answer to Greenmtnboy's question above...


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rico T.;1247147 said:


> Thanks for the reply; good information! :salute: Now, you provided the examples of an apartment complex and an access road, and I completely understand the reasoning on both of those. However, when doing an open lot, what benefit(s) does a tractor offer over a truck?
> 
> EDIT: I would also be interested in an answer to Greenmtnboy's question above...


IMO, keep in mind this is what we do, it seems to work the best for us, it may or may not for you. My answer to his question is a tractor can mobilize at a halfway decent pace so the "line" decision will have to be made by you. I would not get to where it takes over 20-25 min to get from one end of town to the other if you see what I'm saying.In an open lot, what seems to work the best for us is, depending on just how big, is a truck/plow and a tractor/pusher. The truck windrows a few rows and the tractor takes the windrow to the end of the lot while the truck makes another. Now, saying that, I own the co. and I use a 100 h.p. tractor with a 10' IST protech pusher. Also I have a 70 h.p. tractor with a no name 10' pusher and we both run 17 (commercial) accounts combined by ourself with no truck or skid. They are in another part of the area. I had to send my trucks to an area that consists of quite a bit of mobilization for some new accounts. So both pushers are together in 2 of our bigger lots and they break up for the remaining 15 in this area. Another thing is, do you already have this equipment or do you have to buy it. You'll have to consider your accounts on what is the most efficient. You can pick-up a decent truck/plow off of CL for 4-5k sometimes. I run cattle so I already have my tractors and skid for them so if you live in town and have no need for a tractor or skid through the summer, truck may be your answer. You can always use a truck. If you do live in town and need a skid to push, look at leasing for the winter.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1247013 said:


> So if distance is a concern, where do you draw the line? If your lots are 10 mins. apart by truck, are you better off plowing with a truck vs a skid or tractor?


if they are 10 minuts a part and you have many of them then stay with truck, because loading and unloading is pain in the a$$ in winter.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Omran;1248201 said:


> if they are 10 minuts a part and you have many of them then stay with truck, because loading and unloading is pain in the a$$ in winter.


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:salute:


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Omran;1248201 said:


> if they are 10 minuts a part and you have many of them then stay with truck, because loading and unloading is pain in the a$$ in winter.


Yes it is a pain, but if a skid is that much faster then a truck it would be worth it. Right, Or does the time of loading and unloading eliminate the advantage of a skid?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Omran;1248201 said:


> if they are 10 minuts a part and you have many of them then stay with truck, because loading and unloading is pain in the a$$ in winter.


Unless that is 10 minutes on the freeway it really won't matter and you wouldn't bother loading it.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1248523 said:


> Yes it is a pain, but if a skid is that much faster then a truck it would be worth it. Right, Or does the time of loading and unloading eliminate the advantage of a skid?


I agree with you on the skid is always faster, I honestly use my bobcat all the time and only time i use the truck if it is a come back to clean where parked cars were sitting, but I still hate loading my skid on frozen ramps.


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

Omran;1249303 said:


> I agree with you on the skid is always faster, I honestly use my bobcat all the time and only time i use the truck if it is a come back to clean where parked cars were sitting, but I still hate loading my skid on frozen ramps.


Forgive me if this seems like a dumb question, but how would the temperature affect the difficulty of loading a skid steer?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Omran;1249303 said:


> I agree with you on the skid is always faster, I honestly use my bobcat all the time and only time i use the truck if it is a come back to clean where parked cars were sitting, but I still hate loading my skid on frozen ramps.[/QUOT
> 
> I use Case tractors: 60 & 70 hp ( 10' blades w/ wings and rear Ebling blades). These units move a lot of snow in a short amount of time. Also for large jobs I rely on a 150 hp
> Case tractor in conjunction with one or both of the other units. I also use a Case 440 skidsteer its great machine. No pickups in my service line they can't move the volume of snow that tractors and skid steers can. As far as transport I found that tilt trailers are great for winter movement of equipment. In the end you need to decide what will work best for your needs. I use these tractors year round other wise they would not be cost effective for just plowing snow.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Rico T.;1249406 said:


> Forgive me if this seems like a dumb question, but how would the temperature affect the difficulty of loading a skid steer?


well to be honest it is a ***** to load and unload in cold weather, but I try to keep the trailer as clean as possible, I had many times to be very carful not to slip, especially that my trailer is one of the duel tandem 8 wheels and it is higher than other trailers.


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

Omran;1251240 said:


> well to be honest it is a ***** to load and unload in cold weather, but I try to keep the trailer as clean as possible, I had many times to be very carful not to slip, especially that my trailer is one of the duel tandem 8 wheels and it is higher than other trailers.


Well my question was more like, how would it be any more difficult to load it in winter than it is in summer? Or is it just about being uncomfortable in the cold?

Also, does anyone know what the laws are in Illinois regarding driving a skid steer on a street?


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Any advice on buying a used skidsteer. What should I look for and what should be the max hrs on a machine?


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

I only have a skid for my construction co.I used to have a truck w-v blade. I am a part timer,that is having to rely more on snow lately.I loose alot of jobs to trucks , because of mobility cost. I mainly residental drives, the longer the better. I network w/friends w/trucks, when theycant handle big storm or run out of room. I have also had to touch base with clients more , because they loose my info since I AM USUALLY called for deep snow. I run 8' snow bucket and 6' blower, thinking of a plow for my jeep or truck.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought a mid frame size new, gold package, and thought I had everything. Been very happy done alot of work and have a few attachments.If I DID IT AGAIN, I would go good used and larger frame,hp. I would also get hiflow and 2-speed. I have a s185 and plan on getting a 205 set up that way, I would go bigger, but do not want to invest in larger attachments, that I ALREADY HAVE SUCH AS A HOE, etc


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

EliteSnow&Ice;1253579 said:


> Any advice on buying a used skidsteer. What should I look for and what should be the max hrs on a machine?


It all depends on what you plan on using it for other than snow BUT I would not buy anything smaller than a 185, a 205 is a great size machine and a large frame 250-300 will flat out move some snow. Make sure to get a machine with 2speed, a cab and heat. The year and condition of the machine play into this but I personally will not buy one with over 1000 hours. Check all the pins and bushings. 
Good luck


----------

